# What is Realtek and ALCMTR.EXE ???



## carlm2003 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have just used pcpitstop to check out my computer and it showed that ALCMTR.EXE was possible spyware. I don't know what that is. I am on a wireless network using a router, as I share a cable connection with a computer upstairs. I use Windows XP and have a fairly new HP desktop. 

Can anyone help please? Thanks.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

ALCMTR.EXE is a process installed alongside RealTek AC97 audio hardware and provides a monitoring service. This program is non-essential process to the running of the system, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems.

That's the first entry I got under a google search. www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/ALCMTR/


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

From castlecops.com:

Realtek AC97 Audio - Event Monitor. "Sypware" file used surreptitiously monitor one's actions. It is not a sinister one, like remote control programs, but it is being used by Realtek to gather data about customers.

They give it an "X" rating.

"X" - Definitely not required - typically viruses, spyware, adware and "resource hogs"

So that is probably why pcpitstop considers it "possible" spyware.

If it were me, I would disable it. In fact, I have disabled it long ago. If you click *Start > Run* , and then type "msconfig" in the box (without the quotes), and then hit "OK", then click on the "Startup" tab, then scroll down the list untill you see ALCMTR.EXE, Realtek, or Tkbell somewhere, you can uncheck the box(es) to the left of them, make sure "selective startup" is checked as well, and then click "OK". That should prevent it/them from running on your machine.

Then, if you want to be sure that your system is clean, you can post a Hijackthis log in the "Security" forum for anylasis. For instructions on how to do this, you can see this page:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=208517&
Scroll down to where you see "How to install & use Hijackthis".

If you're not sure what spyware is, you might want to read that whole thread. Lots of great information.

Hope this helps.

kdd9


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

From WinPatrol site.

AC97 Audio Event Monitor  ALCMTR.EXE

Alcmtr.exe is the Realtek AC97 Audio Event Monitor. You'll find the latest drivers and other software for your sound card at http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx. This program is known to gather data about your system and transmit it back to RealTek. Users report having removed this file successfully. If you'd like to try doing so, we'd recommend using WinPatrol. Go to your Startup Programs and disable the file there. Next, make sure your audio is working properly. If so, it can be removed. If not, it can be re-enabled.


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

That sounds like a very good suggestion. And you could bookmark the link in hewee's post, use it to check for updates now and then and download them yourself when applicable.


----------



## carlm2003 (Sep 24, 2005)

I tried going to msconfig but there was no realtek or other words that you mentioned in the start up tab. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

You could check to see if it is running first. HijackThis will tell you if it is or not. You would need to follow the instructions in post #3 of this thread and post a HijackThis log to the "Security" forum with the same description of your situation as you stated in post #1. It's no major problem if it is, but you do have the option of disabling it. Also, the log reviewer(s) may find other things in the HJT log that may help you clean things up a bit if necessary. That is what I would do if I were you. Then you would have peace of mind afterward. I'd say it's really more of a security issue than a networking issue. Hope this helps.

kdd9


----------

